# Edinburgh, Scotland



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

The various Scotch threads got me to thinking about Edinburgh.

This is a city I visit every two to three years or so. On the Royal Mile, which is the road that leads up to the castle, there is a museum about Scotch. It is quite interesting, and there is a ride inside the museum that takes you through (think Haunted Mansion ride at Disney). There is a nice shop in there to buy spirits, and also a restaurant. Next door there is another nice restaurant, The Witchery. However, their sister restaurant, The Tower is much nicer, and is located atop the museum, downtown, across the street from the university.

Also of interest are several renovated old bank buildings that have been turned into pubs and restaurants in the old financial district. These are rather nice places, and also fertile ground for womanizers :icon_smile_big: 

Edinburgh is great in the Summer, as the Sun doesn't set till about 11:00p. It is one of my favorite cities in Europe, and not large and oppressive like London.

Cheers,

M8


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

with out a shadow of a doubt my favourite european city.
the sheer accessability of historic buildings such as Edinburgh castle leading down the royal mile to Holyrood .
the views from Arthurs Seat across towards the Pentlands in one direction and looking over the Georgian newtown and down to Portobello in the other,
walking down Princess street and looking up the hill to the castle, walking down to the grass market having a drink in deacon Brodies (the inspiration for Dr.Jekyll and Mr.Hyde) see where Burke and Hare did their body snatching
Grey friars Kirk yard where greyfriars bobbie mourned the passing of his master
a wonderful,wonderful city highly recomended to anyone.


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

The city is wonderful. Great people. The Royal Mile is enjoyable and the Scotch museum is--shall we say--satisfying.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

If you have a chance, a visit during their Winter Carnival is not to be missed. I don't know if it's the same as it was this year every year, but there was a pleasant german market, amusement park rides, and happy people, not to mention some ice skating all in the center of town near the National Gallery (which is also surely worth a visit.)


----------



## balder (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you on behalf of my home town.I lived away from it for many years(south of the border and abroad)but it keeps calling you back.I think of all the seasons autumn is to me the best.A crisp clear day walking in the Royal botanic gardens(one of the best free attractions in the city)with a special someone is pretty much like heaven!


----------



## mdisbell (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, a very beautiful city it is. So much history and so much to see. I bought some nice antique souvenirs there on the Royal Mile and I still have fond memories of that city. I have some friends that lived near Dunfermline and I was privileged to spend some time with them and take in much of the local scenery. Very nice memories indeed.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Ah, you're bring back very pleasant memories! I did my undergrad. degree at St Andrews, and took the 'bus to Edinburgh on day trips *far* less often than I should have done! I still have the complete set of the Victorian edition of Pepys' Diary that I found very cheaply in a used book store there, and that took me two round trips on the 'bus to carry back home!


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

I haven't been there in 7 years, and would love to go back. International travel gets complicated with small children. . .


----------

